# Teen accused of stealing bunny, extorting money



## myLoki (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.wmtw.com/news/15571858/detail.html


pygmy bunny? :?


t.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 15, 2008)

Someone had a Pygmy Rabbit as a pet??
I kinda doubt that... they are an endangered species, hardly any remain in the wild. And I bet it's totally illegal to keep one as a pet. (well, so, it's illegal to have cottontails too ).
Anyway, I love those little guys! They are tiny, and sooo cute. I've always wanted one for myself .
Here are some links if you want to learn more about them:
http://www.pacificbio.org/ESIN/Mammals/PygmyRabbit/pygmyrabbit.html
http://www.wdfw.wa.gov/wlm/diversty/soc/recovery/pygrabit/pygrabit.htm
http://cahenews.wsu.edu/reportertools/news/2007/pygmy-beats-2007-06.html
http://www.oregonzoo.org/Conservation/pygmyrabbit.htm


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 15, 2008)

I can't help but notice that he is facing no charges related to the rabbit. The charges are mostly related to B&E. 

As for the rabbit, it's probably a dwarf that the reporter mislabled as pygmy.


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 15, 2008)

aww, they are soooo cute!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 17, 2008)

Pygmy Rabbits are ssoo cute!

I agree with Korr_and_Sophie though, i've heard people call dwarf rabbits 'pygmy' :?.


----------

